# Concrete porch make over?



## house92 (Oct 31, 2009)

I live in a ranch style house with light gray siding that is almost 6 years old.  It has a 6 by 22 front porch that is just plain concrete.  I want to change it up as painlessly as possible and have considered applying the gray garage floor epoxy with the sprinkles.  I have a co-worker who did this and loves it.  I have also seen another house like that and liked it.  For some reason, though, I am a little hesitant.  Does anyone here feel that would look tacky for a newer house, or does it sound good?  Any other suggestions?  I really don't want outdoor carpet and don't want the trouble of putting down brick.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Nov 2, 2009)

epoxies are not yet successfully uv-resistant & nothing's avail at any apron store what's not wtr bas'd,,, we routinely remove & replace diy epoxy garage floor coatings due to mtl failures mostly altho prep has often been failure's cause,,, why not something like this ? ? ?  it IS possible for you do diy successfully but doubtful UNLESS you approach it w/pro's mtls, equipment, knowledge, & skill.

ps - this brick's only 3/16" thick


----------



## house92 (Nov 2, 2009)

I must say, that porch looks great.  Is that an expensive project if one gets a professional to do it?


----------



## itsreallyconc (Nov 2, 2009)

while ' expensive ' is a relative term, for your size porch, i'd expect it could be done for under $2K,,, the resurfacing mtls're much stronger ( 5,600psi ) than the conc you presently have AND has a higher flexural strength, too,,, the color IS uv-resistant.


----------



## house92 (Nov 4, 2009)

How are these put down, with mortar, grout?  Also, my porch has a lip that goes beyond the foundation.  Can the brick be attached to the side of the porch lip without something to support it from beneath?


----------



## house92 (Nov 7, 2009)

house92 said:


> How are these put down, with mortar, grout?  Also, my porch has a lip that goes beyond the foundation.  Can the brick be attached to the side of the porch lip without something to support it from beneath?




Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## house92 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, perhaps my question wasn't clear.  In the picture shown in this thread, it appears that the brick on the side of the porch is resting on a concrete foundation.  With my porch, a slab was poured on top of the foundation and, therefore, the 4 inch porch sticks out beyond the foundation a bit.  So, if I decide to cover the porch with brick, can brick be attached to the sides of the porch being that their is no support beneath?


----------



## travelover (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm no mason, but I think the answer is yes. This is certainly done with tiles, so I'm pretty sure that you could use half or even full bricks. You'd need to support he bricks until the mortar set up.


----------



## house92 (Nov 10, 2009)

travelover said:


> I'm no mason, but I think the answer is yes. This is certainly done with tiles, so I'm pretty sure that you could use half or even full bricks. You'd need to support he bricks until the motor set up.




Thanks for the response, travelover.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Nov 13, 2009)

guess i didn't explain to clarity,,, the work pictured was LIQUID POLYMER-MODIFIED CONCRETE, not brick nor thin-brick,,, the compressive strength's high than the conc to which its adhering,,, apologies for the misunderstanding !

the delay was due to our fall fl vacation.


----------



## Mikeman (Dec 16, 2009)

Go with a new surface over the concrete - just be sure it is not going to be slippery when wet. With painted concrete it will wear first at whatever spot there is the most foot traffic and moisture can bubble up an cause even epoxy paint to flake off. If you want colored concrete the color should be added throughout the concrete at the time of the pour.


----------



## 1445TECB (Feb 26, 2010)

HI, I have a porch that has a concrete slab on top and has brick and block for support underbeneath as, I would like to know how do you or what would you use to left the concrete slab up to save it to reset


----------

